# TDS and Shrimp Part II



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

As some of you know, I don't agree with keeping dwarf shrimp with Bettas. However if you are going to try it, it's important to know your water's TDS (Total Dissolved Solids).

My tap water TDS was too high (300+ on occasion) for my inverts to molt successfully so I've been mixing drinking or distilled half-and-half with tap and molts have been fine. BTW, unsuccessful molt counts for a lot invert deaths.

Thought I'd share with you what I discovered last evening. 

I adjust my tap water so the temperature matches the tank. I've tested my hot water for Copper and it is 0 ppm. I decided to test just the cold water TDS and then to test the temperature-matched water.

My cold water TDS is 175. The mixed hot/cold was nearly 300! I am so glad I tested both because I don't need to buy any more bottled water. Last night I just set jugs of cold water into a sink of hot water until temperature was equal.

Here's the thread on why I believe TDS meters are invaluable:

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=404722


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

+11111111111111111111111111111100000000000000000000

lol


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Yep, those hot water heaters can carry lots of "stuff."


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this. I just got into shrimp (today lol) and my tds is over 300! My next wc (next week) i will use rodi water. Or should i do one as soon as possible to be safe?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

